# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أي طبعة أشتري لنزهة النظر ؟

## زين العابدين الأثري

السلام عليكم 

أريد طبعة - لي وللزمن - لكتاب نزهة النظر للحافظ ابن حجر .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

وعليك السلام...
أجود طبعاته:
طبعة د. عبد الله الرحيلي..
فإن لم تظفر بها..
فاقتن طبعة د. نور الدين عتر..

والله أعلم...

----------


## محمد ناصر السنه المصرى

أفضل طبعة تلك التى بتحقيق أبوعبيدة الإدفينى وتقديم الشيخ صلاح الدين عبد الموجود 
متميزة جدا 
وللشيختعليقات نفيسة عليها أشبه بالحاشية

----------


## ايمن شعبان

> أفضل طبعة تلك التى بتحقيق أبوعبيدة الإدفينى وتقديم الشيخ صلاح الدين عبد الموجود 
> متميزة جدا 
> وللشيخ تعليقات نفيسة عليها أشبه بالحاشية


دار ابن رجب فى القاهرة والمنصورة وفارسكور دمياط

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

أخى انصحك بهذة الطبعات
1- نور الدين العتر
2- ابو عائش عبد المنعم ابراهيم ط اولاد الشيخ
3- عمرو عبد المنعم سليم ط بن تيمية

----------


## جمال سعدي

طبعة الشيخ علي الحلبي فقد ميز بين المتن و الشرح 
بخلاف طبعة عترفلا تمييز وفيها تصحيفات كثيرة

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

انا الان الذى رايت رد اخى جمال سعدى 
واقول له عندما رايت ردك هذا كنت نويت ان افرد موضوع عن تحقيق على الحلبى على النزهة(
*الحق أن وقتي يضيق عن الذي أريد بيانه ،لكن يكفي من القلادة ما أحاط بالعنق)*
ولكنى اثرت السكوت واقول لك كلمة واحدة يعرفها كل من اعتنى بكتاب الحافظ 
تحقيق على الحلبى ( جمهرة تصحيف ) وان ارت الدليل ارسلت لك على الخاص

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

بارك الله فيكم , اشتريت طبعة الرحيلي ,

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

طبعة الرحيلى و نور الدين عتر ( الطبعة الثالثة البصائر ) متقاربة
و احدهما تغنى عن الاخرى

----------

